# Winter riding -- shorts over tights?



## pspence (Nov 7, 2010)

I am going to start doing more winter riding this year and was wondering what is a good idea to keep the lower half warm. Do you wear: cycling shorts over tights, tights over cycling shorts, or tights with a chamois built-in?


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Shorts + warmers FTW, unless the mercury is sticking down below freezing all day long. 

Knee warmers when it is cool, leg warmers for when it is cold. Then you can lose them as the day warms up, and re-add them if the evening or wind and/or wet arrive.

In the case of wearing tights + shorts, you always want the chamois next to the skin, so tights on the outside.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I prefer bibs under tights with no chamois. You get to pick the most comfortable bibs you have and also get multiple wearings of the tights before laundering. I also like the tights with stirrups on the feet. Keeps the tights in place better than anything.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I always wear bib tights with the chamois built-in, personal preference. I dislike multiple waist bands or shoulder straps or a combination. I have about 5 pairs of winter tights for different conditions...
I'd never wear the chamois outside of the tights, that defeats the purpose of the pad.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I wear tights (thermal) over shorts+chamois. The tights I use on those really cold days (-10*C or colder) have windproof front panels.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

No-chamois tights over shorts. The tights are just a windshield. If you live where it gets really cold (I commuted in Wisconsin down to -10F), a strategically-placed plastic bag adds extra wind resistance.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Leg warmers with bibs until it get into the 30's then I go with tights over bibs for the same reasons as Mootsie.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I have various tights, thin with & without chamois for cold days, and tights with a liner with chamois for real cold days. I consider tights like long underwear, so I wear them underneath my shorts. I wear mtb shorts, because of the pockets. And since my shorts have pockets, I would feel awkward reaching inside my tights for money, credit card, etc.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Unpadded bib tights over shorts. There's a reason why they're called outerwear.

I wear my tights six days a week, and don't have to wash them daily. And I don't have to own six pairs of tights. Second, I still get to wear my favorite chamois year round (I have nine pairs of my favorite shorts.) Plus, there's two layers over the boys.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Like others, I prefer tight over bib shorts. Tights are a size up, as in medium bibs and large tights.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Plus said:


> If it's that cold out, my boys are keeping warm somewhere up around my kidneys.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

Knee warmers when cool, leg warmers when cold, a thermal bib with a wind-pro front when bitter cold


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

ecub said:


> I have various tights, thin with & without chamois for cold days, and tights with a liner with chamois for real cold days. I consider tights like long underwear, so I wear them underneath my shorts. I wear mtb shorts, because of the pockets. And since my shorts have pockets, I would feel awkward reaching inside my tights for money, credit card, etc.


I don't care for chamois. I wear shorts over cycling tights (and tight thermals), and I also regard tights like long underwear. I will also wear alternatives to cycling shorts. Hurley board shorts, the ones with lycra, are great as a cycling shorts and perfect for layering in colder weather.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

not sure why anyone would ever think that wearing something _under_ their shorts would be a good idea.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's a vote for bib knickers or bib tights with chamois, own a few pairs in a couple different weights so if feeling adventurous will go out well below freezing. I also am not a fan of multiple layers down there. I sweat on even the coldest days. I really don't mind using the washing machine.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gee and I thought leg warmers went out with the 80's. 

Possibly knee warmers if it's going to warm up to where you'll just want to be in shorts. But if you need leg warmers, then just get tights with a chamois and be done. No more Pipi Longstocking

Wearing two pairs of shorts or shorts over bibs? Nonsense!!
Most companies make make tights with the same pad as their shorts so "you'll get to wear your favorite pad" in a pair of tights, without the sliding and wear on one or the other layer. 
Plus you'll give your shorts a break during the winter season so they last longer. 

Knickers for cool. Tights for cold.


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> not sure why anyone would ever think that wearing something _under_ their shorts would be a good idea.


After spending a month riding across Wales with wool boxer briefs UNDER a pair of plain, loose fitting nylon shorts, I don't have to think about it. I know there isn't a problem riding this way. I still like to ride with traditional cycling shorts that have a well constructed pad but it isn't actually necessary to always ride that way.

Jay


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Boxers with loose fitting shorts = pinching, binding, chafing, pain (for me anyway)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Non-chamois bib tights over shorts/bib shorts.

PS - i've been waiting for someone...anyone...to chime in for shorts over tights.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... bibs/shorts over tights... most often, tights don't have a chamois... this works for me.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

shorts are the base layer.

anything else goes over them...


WOOL boxers...? omfg, I'd rather be waterboarded....


----------



## Zovelo (Sep 27, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> PS - i've been waiting for someone...anyone...to chime in for shorts over tights.


Oh yes! My wardrobe is limited, so I use what's practical and available. I do have some nice and very warm bib tights with a chamois pad that usually do the trick, but when it's really extra cold I sometimes add a pair of 3/4 length waterproof mountain bike shorts over the top for added windchill protection.
I know it's not a great look, but it stops my kneecaps from freezing.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

nOOky said:


> I always wear bib tights with the chamois built-in, personal preference. I dislike multiple waist bands or shoulder straps or a combination. I have about 5 pairs of winter tights for different conditions...
> I'd never wear the chamois outside of the tights, that defeats the purpose of the pad.


The up side to bibs under your tights is you can wear the tights a few times before washing em. I've still got my first pair of tights. Bought em in 1987...

I have a pair of Castelli bibs that my saddle clamp wore a hole in right in the inner thigh. Can't wear em till it gets cold enough to put em on under my tights. Grrrrr

M


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> not sure why anyone would ever think that wearing something _under_ their shorts would be a good idea.


For the same reason most people do ANYHING a certain way with cycling.

It works for them.

Im in the shorts OVER tights camp. Yeah yeah....its "wrong." But its always worked for me, Ive never had a problem with comfort or any other issues with my derriere and I like the look a bit better. 

So there


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> not sure why anyone would ever think that wearing something _under_ their shorts would be a good idea.


Never had a problem. But as with anything YMMV. I just don't get chaffing for my mileage which is up to century in length and several thousand miles per year. 

But you have to wear a good sport brief. That is key, IMO. It just doesn't matter what goes on top of that for me at least.


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> shorts are the base layer.
> 
> anything else goes over them...
> 
> ...


If you haven't tried lightweight Merino wool, you'll be surprised how comfortable they are in all conditions. Keep in mind, the boxer brief style is much more supportive and comfy to ride in than the plain boxers.

Jay


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

RkFast said:


> For the same reason most people do ANYHING a certain way with cycling.
> 
> It works for them.
> 
> ...


So what do you do if it warms up? Tights over shorts = take off the tights and shove em up under your jersey. Tights over shorts = teh suck if you get it wrong.

M


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

pspence said:


> I am going to start doing more winter riding this year and was wondering what is a good idea to keep the lower half warm. Do you wear: cycling shorts over tights, tights over cycling shorts, or tights with a chamois built-in?


I don't know where the idea to wear cycling shorts over tights or tights over cycling shorts came from. Neither is intended to be worn as an outer layer over another layer, so it is really out of question. How are you planning to ride on two layer of chamois?

When the weather gets cold, one wears either cycling tights alone (which will, of course, have chamois built-in), or loose[-ish] cycling pants over thin cycling liner-style underpants. The latter provides more warmth that the former, which determines the choice.


----------



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

Im so glad I live in San Diego... Not trying to rub it in, I just read numbers like -10F and it makes me cringe... (I grew up in Northern Utah, so I know cold) But You can't beat the weather on the left coast.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

AndreyT said:


> When the weather gets cold, one wears either cycling tights alone (which will, of course, have chamois built-in), or loose[-ish] cycling pants over thin cycling liner-style underpants. The latter provides more warmth that the former, which determines the choice.


Or one wears - as many of us do - un-padded tights over their regular padded bibs or shorts.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

AndreyT said:


> How are you planning to ride on two layer of chamois?


-1

in your typical rush to display your pedantic tendencies, you somehow managed to overlook the simple fact that many types of tights are available without padding.

doh.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AndreyT said:


> I don't know where the idea to wear cycling shorts over tights or tights over cycling shorts came from. Neither is intended to be worn as an outer layer over another layer, so it is really out of question. How are you planning to ride on two layer of chamois?
> 
> *When the weather gets cold, one wears either cycling tights alone (which will, of course, have chamois built-in), or loose[-ish] cycling pants over thin cycling liner-style underpants. The latter provides more warmth that the former, which determines the choice.*


or not. more proof of 'ymmv'. but...the chamois is meant to be in contact w/ the skin. i don't care what anyone says, if you talk to the makers of cycling clothing that's what they'll tell you. why anyone would wear tights (w/ seams) under cycling shorts w/ a chamois is just plain _doing it wrong_. after 20yrs in the business i've seen people do all sorts of wacky stuff, just add this to the long list of 'wtf?'.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

So, to take this one step further, should I wear my socks inside or outside my shoes?

Put me down as a non-chamois bib tight over shorts/bibs. Several reasons for this:

1. I have 6-8 pairs of shorts/bibs. Those get dirty and makes for easy wash rotation. The tights I have are of different weight for different temps. By wearing the tights over the shorts, I can wear my tights several rides before washing.

2.) If you have tights with a chamois, why would one consider wearing shorts over them? Double chamois?

3.) Non-chamois tights under shorts? Top reasons not to do it:
a.) Washing (described above)
b.) What if the day heats up and you want to peal a layer off? Easier to remove and they will be cleaner.
c.) Nothing comes between me and my chamois
d.) Frankly it would look a little funny.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Manufacturers make tights/knickers with chamois for a reason...so you wear them by themselves when it gets colder. 

If you think that your sweat and stink isn't getting into your second layer of tights, think again. Maybe not as much as your shorts, but it's getting to it. 
Plus while you might not have to wash your tights as much, your still washing and wearing out your "favorite" bibs shorts.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> AndreyT said:
> 
> 
> > When the weather gets cold, one wears either cycling tights alone (which will, of course, have chamois built-in), or loose[-ish] cycling pants over thin cycling liner-style underpants. The latter provides more warmth that the former, which determines the choice.
> ...


I'm not sure you are arguing with to what I wrote, but my quote actually says exactly that: you need at most one layer of chamois and that layer should be in direct contact with the skin. 

The second configuration in my quote actually refers to loose cycling pants with no chamois worn over thin liner-type underpants with chamois. The latter underpants is basically the "liner" part of baggy cycling shorts (although they tend to vary by thickness).


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I have to say that while I agree with the reasoning of everyone saying tights over shorts or bibs, I just found it uncomfortable so I swapped it around. I know I'm not supposed to do so but it wasn't comfortable the proper way and it would bind. My tights do not have padding either. If my tights had padding then this would be a non issue


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Manufacturers make tights/knickers with chamois for a reason...so you wear them by themselves when it gets colder.
> 
> If you think that your sweat and stink isn't getting into your second layer of tights, think again. Maybe not as much as your shorts, but it's getting to it.
> Plus while you might not have to wash your tights as much, your still washing and wearing out your "favorite" bibs shorts.


I certainly do not sweat as much when it is 35 degrees out. Do I sweat some? Sure. On day two I just pretend I'm French. 

The clean shorts insure there are no bacterial issues contributing to saddle sores.


----------



## cgraham (Sep 18, 2012)

bibs under tights


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AndreyT said:


> I'm not sure you are arguing with to what I wrote, but my quote actually says exactly that: you need at most one layer of chamois and that layer should be in direct contact with the skin.
> 
> The second configuration in my quote actually refers to loose cycling pants with no chamois worn over thin liner-type underpants with chamois. The latter underpants is basically the "liner" part of baggy cycling shorts (although they tend to vary by thickness).


i was basically agreeing w/ you, but saying that it's proof that other people won't, despite the logic of the situation. another lame attempt on my part at a logical post


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I certainly do not sweat as much when it is 35 degrees out. Do I sweat some? Sure. On day two I just pretend I'm French.
> 
> The clean shorts insure there are no bacterial issues contributing to saddle sores.


For me it depends on the ride. If I'm JRA I don't usually have too many issues. ...but if I'm trying to be fast for the first races of the season, I'm doing intervals and I'm gonna get some sweat going. Thank doG for wool underlayers (tops!)

I don't own any tights with chamoises in em, so I'm always wearing bibshorts. ...and yes, I've gotten it wrong before. 

M


----------



## andorany (Sep 25, 2012)

what would be a good area to look for starting a winter clothing? Winter is quickly approaching and I'm completly new to the "serious" cycling. Any Do's/Don'ts?


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

andorany said:


> what would be a good area to look for starting a winter clothing? Winter is quickly approaching and I'm completly new to the "serious" cycling. Any Do's/Don'ts?


It might be better to start another thread regarding this. I'm sure there are several topics regarding this. If you can't find any threads, start a new one, and I will be one of the 1st to respond to it.


----------

